# Klipsch R-10SW or Klipsch Sub10 subwoofer



## josh385 (May 4, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I can get both subs at the same price. What would be the better buy? Klipsch R-10SW or Klipsch Sub10 subwoofer?

http://www.klipsch.com.au/sub-10-subwoofer/details
http://www.klipsch.com.au/R-10SW


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Better buy for what? Music? HT? Gaming? Some combination of them? Why just those two options? Room size will be a factor as well, so knowing the HWD will also help when people respond.


----------



## josh385 (May 4, 2012)

Thanks for your reply. 

I would like to use these subs in a home theatre playing movies and music mainly. The room size is roughly 6x5x2.4m and is carpeted. 

Both of these subs are currently for sale at the same price. $300Aus. I would like to know which one would perform better. 

Any other suggestions would be great also. My only limitation is shipping is sometimes expensive to my location.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm not really sure what's available to you in Australia or shipping costs but I'd think you can do better than those two. I would start by checking out SVS, HSU, and PSA. If they ship to Australia affordably you'd be getting a much better subwoofer.


----------



## josh385 (May 4, 2012)

Thanks for your reply. 

I have seen allot of good reviews for the SVS. They retail at around $1000 is australia + shipping. That is the next price range up then what I am looking at.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

josh385 said:


> Thanks for your reply. I have seen allot of good reviews for the SVS. They retail at around $1000 is australia + shipping. That is the next price range up then what I am looking at.


 That's a considerable jump in price but trust me the quality difference is also considerable. I started out with a Klipsch rw-12d and it had an issue with port chuffing at higher volumes. Drove me NUTS! I now own a couple SVS' and they're great.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

From what I can see, the sub10 is rated lower(hz), but the other one has more power. I can't see anything that would set one apart from the other in any real capacity. Neither one looks spectacular. 28hz isn't really low enough to do movies much justice, and that might be a generous rating too. If your budget is really that tight, you could almost flip a coin. If your budget is a little looser than the 300au, I would strongly urge you to stretch it as far as you can, or save awhile. A subwoofer is a worthy investment. If you go for the quick sale, you might always wish you'd waited. Once you get a real one, you'll look back at this and see what we're saying.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Nxg bas 500 is prob the best you'll find in your range. Or Polk psw505. I think amazon has both for 200bucks right now.


----------



## josh385 (May 4, 2012)

Thanks for your replies and recommendations. I will look into some of these subs. 

Are the Klipsch sups really that bad? Is it the HZ that is the problem. The wattage looks good.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

josh385 said:


> Thanks for your replies and recommendations. I will look into some of these subs. Are the Klipsch sups really that bad? Is it the HZ that is the problem. The wattage looks good.


 I don't know that I'd say they're bad but for a little more money they get much better. I can only speak for the rw-12d and the port chuffing was a deal breaker. Once I owned a real sub there's no going back to something less than.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

I agree with Jbrax. It's not that they're that bad, they're just not that good. I wouldn't recommend too many 10"ers, and probably none for a room of your size. SVSs PB1000 might be an exception? At $499.00usd, it's a pretty good return on investment for but I'd mostly consider it for a modest space. Just want you to put your money in the right place.
Yes , for me it's hz that hurts. Lol
IMO they're pretty ok for music, but many "speaker company" subs have response curves that accentuate certain frequencies, like the 40-50hz range for example. This makes them sound a little more powerful, but mostly "boomy" and "one note"ish. Linear subs sound so much better. Especially when they play lower.


----------



## josh385 (May 4, 2012)

Thanks for your reply. I wish the exchange rate was better atm!


----------

